# Helmet mount for digital camera



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a Canon A550 digital camera which has video capture. I wanted to either buy or make a helmet mount for the camera. I've looked online but most mounts focus on the handlebar. Which would introduce too much vibration for off road biking.

Any ideas or links for making a decent helmet mount for digital cameras?

Here's the camera I have:

<image src="https://www.itreviews.co.uk/graphics/normal/hardware/h1221.jpg">


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant see the picture but I assume it has a threaded hole for a tripod so an easy way would be a flat piece of aluminium and a velcro strap bolt the camera to the ali after cutting a couple of slots for the velcro strap and fix to your helmet .

you may need to bend the ali plate to suit the curve of the helmet


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought about using the tripod mount.

The problem is that the mount is not centered and is more to the side which would add more stress on it since the camera is not that light. Plus the threads are made out of a plastic piece that can pop out.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

i would suggest the same as troutie
with the addition of some strong double sided sticky stuff
good luck with the setting up!! its a pain lol


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I've seen some videos done with chest mounts. Seems to work great: perhaps more stable than helmet mount. One used a small tripod rigged to attach to the camelbak straps.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

perttime said:


> I've seen some videos done with chest mounts. Seems to work great: perhaps more stable than helmet mount. One used a small tripod rigged to attach to the camelbak straps.


I considered a chest strap. But I'd like the camera to point where I'm looking.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Found a pic of the cardboard and duct tape chest mount.

And a couple of videos shot using that rig:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=WayTooManyUsersHere#g/u

I think the chest rig tends to point where the trail is.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Here you go...*










Helemt Mount for Camera

***


----------



## neilt (Apr 7, 2007)

Or get one of these.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

> Origially posted by neilt
> _Or get one of these._


For what?? Taking pictures/movies of the stars??

***


----------



## neilt (Apr 7, 2007)

scar said:


> For what?? Taking pictures/movies of the stars??
> ***


It is actually facing forward - just looks weird because of the angle from which I took the photo. There are loads of videos on YouTube if you want to check it out. Just search for Muvi or MD80.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I looked at the Muvi camera and I'm not really looking to spend $80 on a camera. Basically wanted to utilize the one I have using either a helmet or chest mount.


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I looked at the Muvi camera and I'm not really looking to spend $80 on a camera.


The exact same camera costs $20 on eBay & DX


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

zemike said:


> The exact same camera costs $20 on eBay & DX


Model or sku?


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

But the lowlight video quality is utterly disgusting.

https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32022


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

zemike said:


> But the lowlight video quality is utterly disgusting.
> 
> https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32022


There's a short video on youtube and the camera seems ok. Do you have one? If so how do you like it?

$20 is pretty darn cheap.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Don't know what more you could ask for - it slices, it dices!*

*Just arrived at DX*

*Fotopro Flip Motion Mount for Digital Camera/Camcorder (Orange)*

***


----------



## wicksey (Jul 25, 2007)

scar said:


> *Just arrived at DX*
> 
> *Fotopro Flip Motion Mount for Digital Camera/Camcorder (Orange)*
> 
> ***


stripped the thread in my lumix, not happy!

was pretty sturdy however.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Lowes and Hope Depot sell a kit for pretty cheap.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> I cant see the picture but I assume it has a threaded hole for a tripod so an easy way would be a flat piece of aluminium and a velcro strap bolt the camera to the ali after cutting a couple of slots for the velcro strap and fix to your helmet .
> 
> you may need to bend the ali plate to suit the curve of the helmet


That's exactly what I did. Home Depot sells aluminum flashing in the roofing section for about $0.50 a sheet. Get a piece, and fold it in half or thirds. Drill a 1/4" hole in the middle. Bend it to match the curvature of your helmet, and attach with zip ties or velcro straps (they sell them for organizing cables; Microcenter has a pack of them for cheap). After that I added some form rubber weather stripping I had lying around to keep the camera from spinning. I attach the camera with a short piece of allthread and a nut to lock it, but a short 1/4"-20 machine screw would be better. You might have to cut it down yourself.

I've used my setup skiing and mountain biking. The mountain biking video is not bad, but the skiing video is not really watchable because of all the turning, even if I tried to look in a straight line all the time. To me it always looks better to record someone else doing the sport rather than just a first person point of view.

For aiming, connect your camera to your TV with an AV out cable, and ideally sit on your bike in the living room so you can check the alignment while in riding position. I adjust it by adjusting where the helmet sits on my head then cinching down the adjustment knob in the back.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

scar said:


> *Just arrived at DX*
> 
> *Fotopro Flip Motion Mount for Digital Camera/Camcorder (Orange)*
> 
> ***


i have this one but found the velcro to be really shoddy, couldn't get it to attach well. thus haven't tried it on the trail.

i think the chest mount for a panasonic lumix is the way to go, if i could ever rig it up. does anyone know if the go pro mounts work with the standard thread size in digi cams?


----------



## geraldatwork (Mar 25, 2011)

donkeykong0 said:


> i have this one but found the velcro to be really shoddy, couldn't get it to attach well. thus haven't tried it on the trail.
> 
> i think the chest mount for a panasonic lumix is the way to go, if i could ever rig it up. does anyone know if the go pro mounts work with the standard thread size in digi cams?


Ordered one a week ago. Waiting. From what you and some of the comments about the straps loosening the velcro is probably crap. Should be easy enough to replace with some decent velcro from a craft store.


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)

geraldatwork said:


> Ordered one a week ago. Waiting. From what you and some of the comments about the straps loosening the velcro is probably crap. Should be easy enough to replace with some decent velcro from a craft store.


true but you will see that it is kind of soldered together at the joint, it would be hard to replicate that with a DIY version without stitching or something.


----------



## xludexgenx5 (May 10, 2011)

this is mine:









using this camera:

https://www.amazon.com/Midland-XTC100VP2-Standard-Definition-Included/dp/B003DNSIOQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307385757&sr=8-1-spell

quality is pretty good. Comes with 5 different mount types.


----------



## geraldatwork (Mar 25, 2011)

donkeykong0 said:


> true but you will see that it is kind of soldered together at the joint, it would be hard to replicate that with a DIY version without stitching or something.


Received mine yesterday. You are basically right. The velcro doesn't stick together well and would be hard to replace. Mostly disappointed in the device as it is hard to get the platform snug on the helmet. I have a spare lid and wound up using duct tape to secure it. Hopefully I have the right angle. It was inexpensive under $9 delivered and at the end of the day the tripod mount is secure to the device and should be doable.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Look into Ram Mounts, they offer all kinds of solutions.


----------

